# Posen-Bau



## JonasH (17. Juni 2003)

Hi leute!!!
Gibt es hier leutz die Posen selber bauen?!?!
Mir ist egal ob Laufpose oder eine zum Feststellen!!!
Hauptsache Pose an der man die Bisse GUT erkennt!!!


----------



## muddyliz (17. Juni 2003)

*Posenbau*

Ich baue alle meine Posen selbst, von der Hechtpose bis zur Lutscherpose. Ich nehme fast durchweg Balsaholz. Hab's auch mal mit Kork probiert, aber durch die Löcher im Kork werden die feinen Posen nicht so gleichmäßig.
Bauanleitungen auf meiner HP unter http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/sonstige.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## muddyliz (18. Juni 2003)

*Hier noch einige Beispiele*

einige Beispiele:


----------



## JonasH (18. Juni 2003)

KAnnst du mir die mit der Gelben Spitze, links neben der mit dem roten UND Grünen dingsbums(die letzte) mal genauer erklären???
Das unetre sieht aus wie soon ää Schschlickspies (oder so, übergroßer Zahnstocher  )


----------



## muddyliz (19. Juni 2003)

*Erklärung*

Nr. 5, 6, 9, 10 und 11 sind Posen ohne Öhr für das feine Stippfischen. Du ziehst 2 Posengummis auf die Schnur, das eine schiebst du oben bis zum Posenkörper, das andere unten nur über die Spitze. Nr 5 und 6 sind Fließwasserposen, die restlichen Stillwasserposen. Nr 11 ist besonders für das Schleienangeln gedacht, um Hebebisse gut erkennen zu können. Link zu den Bauanleitungen: siehe mein erstes Posting.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Schulti (19. Juni 2003)

Hi!
Also ich baue mir auch ab und zu Posen selber. Aber ich benutze Federkiele von Gänsefedern!!!
Funzt einwandfrei!!!


----------



## C.K. (19. Juni 2003)

Früher wo ich noch in der Ausbildung war und wenig Kohle hatte, habe ich neue Silkontüllen ( die spitzen Dinger, durch die das Silikon raus kommt) genommen, einen Schaschlikspieß aus Holz durchgeschoben, die Enden mit überstreichbaren Acryl versiegelt. Dann nach belieben angemalt und bei Bedarf noch eine Kugel auf die Spitze gesetzt. Durch das absägen der Tüllen auf eine bestimmte Länge, kann man die Tragkraft variieren.


----------



## JonasH (19. Juni 2003)

Cool, dankeschön!!!
Werde mal versuchen ein Paar Varianten nachzubauen...
@ mudyliz, aus was hast du die Körper gebaut???
Und Muss ich auf irgendetwas achten???


----------



## muddyliz (19. Juni 2003)

Genaue Anleitungen findest du auf meiner HP. Adresse steht oben in der ersten Antwort !!! Schau doch dort mal nach (einfach anklicken).
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## JonasH (19. Juni 2003)

AHHHJA, jetzt hab ichs gefunden 
Könnte man nicht auch eine Pose mit einem Tischtennisball oder so nem Teil ausm Überraschungsei machen?!?!
Ein Loch durch, Schnur durch Stopper drüber vielleicht versuchen irgendwie abdichten!?! weiß ja nicht ob das Funzt...


----------



## karpfen kissing (19. Juni 2003)

*Anleitung*

Schick mir mal eine Anleitung


----------



## muddyliz (20. Juni 2003)

*Tischtennisball-Pose*

Was willst du mit einer Tischtennisball-Pose? Das Ding hat kein Gewicht zum Auswerfen, das kannst du höchstens als Hechtpose nehmen, wenn du direkt unter der Rutenspitze fischst. Aber wenn du dir unbedingt eine bauen willst, hier die Anleitung:
Mit einem heißen Nagel bohrst du oben und unten ein Loch in den Tischtennisball, steckst einen dünnen Plastik-Trinkhalm durch und klebst den Trinkhalm mit Sekundenkleber fest. Funktioniert als Durchlaufpose und als Wasserkugel. Als Stopper dient ein auf die Schnur geklemmtes Schrotblei.
Zum Hechtfischen unter der Rutenspitze ist eindeutig folgende Methode besser: Du ziehst ein Posengummi auf die Schnur und klemmst es mit einem kleinen Holzstückchen fest. Jetzt hängst du ein Lotblei an den Drilling und lotest so aus, dass das Lotblei auf Grund liegt und das Posengummi bündig mit der Wasseroberfläche ist. Dann hängst du den Köderfisch in den Haken und kurbelst die Schnur so weit ein, dass der Posengummi 20-30 cm über der Wasseroberfläche ist. Dein Köderfisch schwebt jetzt ca. 20 cm über Grund. Das Vorfach kannst du noch mit einigen Schrotbleien beschweren, damit der Köderfisch nicht auftreibt.
Frohes Schaffen
muddyliz


----------



## CARPHUNTER 666 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Posen-Bau*

:z SELBSTBAUANLEITUNG Geiz ist Geil ;o) :z ​WAGGLER- LAUFPOSE (STK. ca 0,10 €)​Hi bin frisch dabei und wollte den Knausern unter uns was gutes tun ;o)​Frei nach dem MOTTO: Geiz ist Geil.​Habe die Anleitung in Bilderform, weiss aber nicht ob oder wie man sie hier einliefern kann #c ​Werde mein BESTES geben #6 ​So nun mal zur Anleitung:​*SELBSTBAUANLEITUNG *​*WAGGLER- LAUFPOSE*​*Was man so braucht **( Ihr KNAUSER ;o)*​​1. Klebepistole​2. 2ml bzw. 5ml Spritze (100 Stk. 4€ + Versand ebay ;o)​3. Röhrchen aus: (Haarsprayflasche, Ballermannstrohhalm, Deo, Glasreinigerusw.)*d.*​4. & 5. Wirbel & Schlauch (alter Schlauch von Futterschleuder ;o)​​​​#v Nie wieder Posenfarbe kaufen #v ​&​#v der Adapter für`s Knicki ist auch schon drauf !!! #v ​TIPP:​1. Vorgebleit wird durch die Menge der Klebemasse. ​​2. Steckt ein Stück Schaumgummi als Begrenzung für die Klebemasse vor der Wirbelmontage in die Spritze ;o) ​3. Das andere Spritzenende mit einen Tropfen Kleber verschliessen ;o)​OK.​Nun für EUCH: ​Petri ohne ENDE ​& ich schau mal ob das mit dem Bild hier klappt ;o)​Gruß @ ALL​CARPHUNTER 666​Ps. Falls es mit dem Einliefern der Anleitung (Bild) nicht funzt, hier meine ​E-Mail: diabolo.666@web.de​
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## muddyliz (25. April 2004)

*AW: Posen-Bau*

Sieht recht gut aus. Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings: Du schreibst:


			
				CARPHUNTER 666 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorgebleit wird durch die Menge der Klebemasse.


Die Klebestäbe sind aber etwas leichter als Wasser, somit ist der Heißkleber zum Beschweren doch ungeeignet.


----------



## CARPHUNTER 666 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Posen-Bau*

Hi ;o)

*Wenn die Hohlkörper (Spritzen) mit Klebemasse befüllt werden, sind diese zwangsläufig schwerer als LUFT ;o) *

Die Bebleiung (Wirbel, mit Schraubenmuttern usw.) wird mit der Klebemasse fixiert. Sie ist auch von der länge der RÖHRCHEN (Antennen) abhängig.

War wohl nicht so einwandfrei formuliert bzw. beschrieben (

Gruß #: 

CARPHUNTER 666


----------



## CARPHUNTER 666 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Posen-Bau*

Hi again ;o)

Im Verhältniss zu Luft (leerer Spritzenkörper) ist die Klebemasse doch erheblich schwerer ;o)

Wie gesagt: Waggler oder einfach nur ne Laufpose, je nach Bedarf !!!

Petri @ all

CARPHUNTER 666


----------



## Esox_Maximus (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Posen-Bau*

Am einfachsten läßt sich Balsaholz verarbeiten.
Ich baue mir alle meine Durchlaufposen selber. Balsaholz und 4 mm Kunststoffrohr gibt es in jedem Modellbauladen.


Aus den Balsaplatten einfach kleine Blöcke mit Holzleim kleben. Mit einem Messer die grobe Form ausschneiden und mit einem Spargelschäler verfeinern. Mit dem Bohrer (etwas kleiner als das Plastikrohr) ein Loch durchbohren und denn das mit ETWAS Klebstoff behandelte Rohr in den Posenkörper stecken.

Geht echt easy


----------



## Pro_Fischer (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posen-Bau*

danke, baue meine posen jetzt auch nur noch selber ist garnicht mal so schwer!


----------



## stefano89 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posen-Bau*

Mal aufs Datum des letzten Posts geschaut?#d


----------



## Tobi94 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posen-Bau*

|bigeyes :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Pro_Fischer (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posen-Bau*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Mal aufs Datum des letzten Posts geschaut?#d


DARF ICH MICH NICHT BEDANKEN:r


----------



## stefano89 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posen-Bau*

Doch, is halt nur total unnötig, dafür solch verstaubte Threads hochzukramen #d


----------

